# Show Dog People Must Have Big Bucks



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

There is a large show dog event at the local fair grounds this Memorial Day. I live close by and pass by the area few times a day. The high dollar giant super classy RV monster motor homes started arriving yesterday morning. I'm not talking about just a few of them. Lots and lots of them.

It could just as easily be a top of the line, class act RV show as a dog show. It is like everyone there not only wants the prettiest mutt but the very best RV money can buy. I have a feeling this is a keep up with the Jones ego thing.

This isn't the Westminster Dog Show. We are just a small lakeside resort town.

Is this normal for show dog events?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah n what of the micro-climate controlled air-cons in the self powered dog trailers - those things are more expensive than most horse trailers.

an interesting calc. piles of fat dripping from handlers butt per handler per dog in show world versus working world. n these people are so arrogant like they actually got something worth having.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> yeah n what of the micro-climate controlled air-cons in the self powered dog trailers - those things are more expensive than most horse trailers.
> 
> an interesting calc. piles of fat dripping from handlers butt per handler per dog in show world versus working world. n these people are so arrogant like they actually got something worth having.


It caught me off guard. When they started arriving the Dog Show sign wasn't up yet. I thought it was some fancy Motor Home Show or some name brand rockers were showing up for a concert.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

A few years back the owners of the top show Doberman here in the US flew the dog and it's handler to all of it's shows by private jet.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

yes, it's normal. Some people go all out when it comes to show, not westminster, but smaller venues too. Some of the RVs I see around, they are easily 200k-300k All that to get their bulldog, or afghan hound, or whatever breed they have a few ribbons. Mind boggling.



Lee H Sternberg said:


> There is a large show dog event at the local fair grounds this Memorial Day. I live close by and pass by the area few times a day. The high dollar giant super classy RV monster motor homes started arriving yesterday morning. I'm not talking about just a few of them. Lots and lots of them.
> 
> It could just as easily be a top of the line, class act RV show as a dog show. It is like everyone there not only wants the prettiest mutt but the very best RV money can buy. I have a feeling this is a keep up with the Jones ego thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Do these dogs just win prestige or is there money involved in winning? I realize that by winning, makes a dog more valuable in the breeding venue but do they actually earn their keep or are they just a money pit? It's amazing the rigs that pull in at big name reinings, cuttings, barrel races, ropings, but there is also alot of money to be won as well as horse trailers, trucks, saddles, feed, etc. I have only shown working and obedience dogs, so am very unfamiliar with the workings behind the breed ring. Anyone got an insight into this? Maybe this would explain the cost of the rigs?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Once in a while there may be a small amount of cash involved for actually winning but for the most part it's trophies, ribbons and bragging rights. Of course the price of puppies sure isn't hurt by the sire and/or dam being ranked in the breed ring.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my parents showed Afghan Hounds in the 70's, they had a couple dogs that were very highly ranked in the US.

I do not think they got any money out of the deal.

The dogs could be sold for higher amounts as well as the pups, but I guarantee it did not cover 1/2 of the costs...of traveling around the country showing dogs, groomers, handlers etc.etc....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The big RVs are common at all the shows. 
I showed terriers for 10+ yrs and traveled in a 79 ford van. I parked in between the monsters all the time and was friends with many of them so eats and a shower were always there for me. 
The breeder of my Norwich wanted me to drive, groom and show for her but having young kids at the time made it impossible. 
The serious folks traveled every weekend,yr round and I just wasn't ready for that. Some of the professional handlers lived in those things.
At that time (early 80s into early 90s) it wasn't uncommon for owners/breeders to spend serious, serioous money on these dogs. 
I kept my travels within 3-400 mils from home except it was hard to pass the annual Montgomery Pennsylvania Terrier Specialties. 2000 terriers at three shows on one 3 day weekend. 
Slept in my van at those also. :lol:
October on the Penn turnpike was always a cool part of the trip.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the reasons for all the travel is that big named handlers follow judges that they do well under.
Even I kept a note book on how well I did...or didn't do under each of the judges. What each judge seemed to like, good fronts, nice heads, good movement, etc. 
Same as I'd go the extra mile to show under a judge I did well under. 
It's not all politics as many seem to think but once you reach the Specials class all bets are off. 
I had a fantastic Border terrier that was undefeated in the classes up to and including the Specialty weekend at Montgomery. He finished his CH at the Speciality with three days of BOW (Best of Winners). After that I did ok in the Specials classes with group placements but the pros with dogs that never even came in second to Rags started beating us. I knew it would happen but I had to try.
I DID really enjoy beating the big named dogs and handlers when it happened. :twisted:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

"but once you reach the Specials class all bets are off. 

was undefeated in the classes up to and including the group placements 

the pros with dogs that never even came in second to 

Rags started beating us. I knew it would happen but I had to try.

I DID really enjoy beating the big named dogs"

Bob no offence but it sounds like the diary of a cage fighter (UFC) writing his memoirs after knocking out Randy C when he was in his prime :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "but once you reach the Specials class all bets are off.
> 
> was undefeated in the classes up to and including the group placements
> 
> ...


And like many "retired" fighters it sounds like he is yearning to jump back into the ring for one last shot.\\/

What brand motor home do you want this time around, Bob?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And like many "retired" fighters it sounds like he is yearning to jump back into the ring for one last shot.\\/
> 
> What brand motor home do you want this time around, Bob?


I think he could probably get a good deal on a Toyota Chinook


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think he could probably get a good deal on a Toyota Chinook


my uncle used to have one of those when I was a kid...took a couple fishing trips in it...cool little thing from what I remember...but never had a dog with us..barely fit the fish we caught..


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Same thing with working dogs compared to sieger dogs, working pups sell for up to 1500 where as I have seen sieger pups upwards of 5k and not worth a crap probally, theres a guy here that gets 3500 a pop for his shitty ass sieger GSD. Not me baby I stick with my working stock pups or a adults that u can pick of a green dog for what some of these idiots sell there show pups for JMO.

I remeber being at the wusv and selling crates, metal ones no problemo. We had made real solid wood ones and couldn't sell the first one, but come next weekend at the sieger show down the road I wish we had made more, they sold like hot cakes for stupid money.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k :-k :-k Randy in his prime :-k :-k ....I may be crazy but I ain't stupid! :lol:
There were a few van conversion companies at the time that made some great dog van conversions but I was stuck with my rusty old 79 ford. 
I did enjoy my time then but I was also involved in OB. That was a ton more fun and less bs to listen to. 

Harry, I'm into woodworking now and when I see some of the wooden crates in catalogs it DOES make me want to get back in. It's frickin furniture with furniture prices.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Captain America himself - he is such a role model on how sportsmen should be, is the guy a freak of nature or does his longetivity indicate that the UFC skills are less physically demanding/punishing than other full contact fight sports??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Captain America himself - he is such a role model on how sportsmen should be, is the guy a freak of nature or does his longetivity indicate that the UFC skills are less physically demanding/punishing than other full contact fight sports??



Some fighters are just special.
Bernard Hopkins just receintly broke Georg Foreman's record as the oldest pro boxer to win a world title. He was always a great middle weight that boxed and stayed outside. This was a light heavy weight fight and he fought a brawl and won.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually championed my female Malinois here in Canada... and what an experience that was.

In the US Malinois are shown against other Mals. In Canada, they go against the other 3 varieties of Belgian Shepherds, and do not do well. Judges like the "fluffy" dogs (Tervs, Groens). I also got, "your dog looks like it comes from working lines." Seriously, it's a Malinois? Do you want it to look like a Collie... IMO the picture below, the Mal looks like a Collie... ? http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/herding/belgmal.html









When I showed Indi, I recall hearing that some of these handlers were receiving a few hundred dollars per round of showing, and huge bonuses if the dog placed... and these people were showing more than one dog per event.

I hated showing, will never do it again, but it was necessary in order to get the right to breed my female, which I probably won't do now anyway.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

And who says Dobermenn aren't smart! They get to fly!


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

My girls' breeder shows her dogs. Bolide's brother had no drive whatsoever, but he shows well, and is well on his way to ch. She wants me to show both Bolide and Abby. I won't drive any huge distance to do it, but I'll see if I can get them to Ch. I'm just glad they're not one of those breeds that needs 5 hours of primping! 

seeing the show-line GSDs makes me sick though, they waddle around with their tails tucked and look so pitiful.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I show my guys in breed for the hell of it since I want the judges to see working dogs with titles on both ends of their names in the ring - there is nothing like winning in breed and then scoring HIT in obedience at the same show  

The Idaho/Spokane shows last weekend have a lot of professional handlers at them hence the big rigs. My local all breed club's shows are in a couple weeks and part of the Montana circuit which is also known as a "handler" circuit since aside from local MT people, no one else is really crazy enough to do 12 shows in 13 days that traverses from Blackfoot, ID to Billings, MT to Great Falls, MT to Missoula, MT (IOW a whole lotta miles to drive).

My personal experience is that there is really two different sectors of people who show in conformation. People like Bob and I who camp out in our vans/ stay in cheap hotels and carefully choose the shows we attend and then those with a lot of money to burn that hire handlers etc.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k :-k :-k Randy in his prime :-k :-k ....I may be crazy but I ain't stupid! :lol:
> There were a few van conversion companies at the time that made some great dog van conversions but I was stuck with my rusty old 79 ford.
> I did enjoy my time then but I was also involved in OB. That was a ton more fun and less bs to listen to.
> 
> Harry, I'm into woodworking now and when I see some of the wooden crates in catalogs it DOES make me want to get back in. It's frickin furniture with furniture prices.





















We did about five different finishes made out of solid oak and solid maple, here is two of the finishes and no joke they were all spoken for the first night before the sieger show even really got under way. I thought about doing about 10 more just for the next show. As well we did 10 wood slotted floor inserts two with a finish on them. Just sold the five and actually gave the last five away to a friend, because I would of used it for firewood  

Funny thing is that we haven't made any since because I had to employ a extra party to help because we are no masters of wood and for us metal is a shitload easier for us.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

That's nice stuff, Harry. I can imagine it with all kinds of custom scroll work and exotic hardwoods. From what I saw this weekend nothing is too fine for Foo Foo.

Bob, I hear someone calling for you.:-D


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I cant say I have noticed it where I live. We sometimes have agility trials at the same venue as the show people and many of them camp in tents and old campervans, same as us. 

They are however a lot better dressed than us agility folk and when they leave there is always a cloud of dog hair left behind from all the dog grooming that goes on..

It never fails to amuse me how many of the women run round the rings in heels and skirts. I would fall flat on my face for sure.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's nice stuff, Harry. I can imagine it with all kinds of custom scroll work and exotic hardwoods. From what I saw this weekend nothing is too fine for Foo Foo.
> 
> Bob, I hear someone calling for you.:-D


 --- Go for yours Bob, I thought long and hard fella, I cant deal with those ****ing people, there really wacked out of there gores](*,), hell I have a hard enough time trying to be polite to some of these working people that are out there, my dog this and my dog that I feel like saying who gives a flying f**king shit about your dog:-\"

Thats funny, we have a lady that approached us about making collars, granted they were nice but the were way to flaming foo foo for working dogs and the lady makes a career out of this, oh yea she makes dog pastries too](*,)

Hell look at the clothing market for dogs now, theres a shop in NYC, cant think of it off the top of my head but there rich man, the pet market is a multiple billion dollar a year enterprise in the USA alone, maybe I need to get my head out of my ass and get on board, wait a minute who am I kidding I be out of business tommorow trying to be fake and nice AHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I showed exactly 1 dog...a presa canario 

dog was out of Spanish "game-bred" stock..

beat all the big name show dogs that were in Dogworld magazine..took first place in breed and group...I still got the ribbons somewhere LOL..

10 hour round trip drive...$300.00 in expenses, for 2 ribbons..


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> dog was out of Spanish "game-bred" stock....


MODS...What they Hay, we need an inquisition !! He said GAME-BRED....ready the archers :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> MODS...What they Hay, we need an inquisition !! He said GAME-BRED....ready the archers :razz:


well...they used the dogs for catching cattle...in a little town near Rhoda they would have a contest every year to decide who got the highest prices for their beef...

it was decided by the dogs performance...

they shot a 3/4 steer out of the shoot, the dog had to stop the cattle, and some would drag it back to the start line...

the cattle farmer that owned the dog that stopped the cattle and/or dragged it back, closest to the start line...got the highest price for his beef. then they topped it off at the end with a contest, the two best dogs from the cattle contest, matched thier strengths in the ring, "thumbwrestling"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I was being sarcastic, we have people that have dogs biting sheep/hogs/people and baginas..but as soon as someone remotely connects dogs biting each other some asshole's sphincter tightens up to the size of the head of a pin and starts whining.

I know virtually nothing about dog fighting and don't want to, but I like to believe I know when someone is just beaking off...and I don't mean you, in this instance :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I was being sarcastic, we have people that have dogs biting sheep/hogs/people and baginas..but as soon as someone remotely connects dogs biting each other some asshole's sphincter tightens up to the size of the head of a pin and starts whining.
> 
> I know virtually nothing about dog fighting and don't want to, but I like to believe I know when someone is just beaking off...and I don't mean you, in this instance :razz:


i know what you mean..was just thinking the same thing..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I showed exactly 1 dog...a presa canario
> 
> dog was out of Spanish "game-bred" stock..
> 
> ...


Compared to what I saw this weekend you got off bargain basement. I'm sure that wouldn't even cover happy hour for some of those dudes.:roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Compared to what I saw this weekend you got off bargain basement. I'm sure that wouldn't even cover happy hour for some of those dudes.:roll:



Not to mention the gas those big motor homes suck up. I'm guessing a lot of the little folks like me have been washed out of a lot of showing for that reason. 
It's definitely NOT a money maker unless your at the top of the heap, like any sport.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

And to think I went on a trail ride and won $350! entry fee was $25 and got a free lunch to boot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> We did about five different finishes made out of solid oak and solid maple, here is two of the finishes and no joke they were all spoken for the first night before the sieger show even really got under way. I thought about doing about 10 more just for the next show. As well we did 10 wood slotted floor inserts two with a finish on them. Just sold the five and actually gave the last five away to a friend, because I would of used it for firewood
> 
> Funny thing is that we haven't made any since because I had to employ a extra party to help because we are no masters of wood and for us metal is a shitload easier for us.



Look nice!
I'm presently working on kitchen cabinets in walnut (arts and craft style) for a lady. Those crates in walnut, cherry or some of the higher end wood would be nice. fancy hinges, latches, etc..........:-k :-k :-k 
My main concern would be the weight though. Those gotta be heavy compared to aluminum. I wouldn't think they'd be something to haul from show to show.
Do the sides have bars also? There's a "scrap" metal place here in St. Louis that handles any metal, shape or size you can think of. I recently bought aluminum bar (3/4") for some AKC scent dumbells. 
My brother has bought titanium there for different projects.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea Bob they have solid bars on the sides just like the front has, Oh yea there fringing heavy for sure, you wanna laugh my double size aluminums are lighter than one of those, I would venture to say I can probally almost get two double weights to average around the weight of a single wooden. Also the other funny thing is the aluminums are bomb proof, where I would not venture to put a dog in one of those woodens unless it 200% respected its crate and was not a chewer. There heavy and nice looking but thats it.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Once in a while there may be a small amount of cash involved for actually winning but for the most part it's trophies, ribbons and bragging rights. Of course the price of puppies sure isn't hurt by the sire and/or dam being ranked in the breed ring.


Don't forget about the stud fee... there is so much money involved in show dogs that it's better not to think about it. The money that crosses the table is insane. Most of us can only dream about that kind of money.


----------

